# My first report! Rudloe Manor 2011



## daftoldgit (Nov 13, 2011)

rudloe- permit- not ours! by daftoldgit, on Flickr


rudloe- safe by daftoldgit, on FlickrAn RAF communications centre, closed in 2000. the actual Manor House was mostly inaccessable and boarded up, apparently to be redeveloped. but the rest of the site is crumbling away and populated by dog walkers etc, 


rudloe- the old manor house by daftoldgit, on Flickr


rudloe- water tank? by daftoldgit, on Flickr/6338115023/]




[/url]
rudloe by daftoldgit, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

**

Loved those photos. Great first report


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 13, 2011)

Great work very well done


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 13, 2011)

That looks like a fantastic building! Could you get everywhere inside? Looks like theres a good few hours worth of explore in there


----------



## jools (Nov 13, 2011)

That looks great

Try and get back there before it gets trashed anymore,,,,,,,,

,,,,,the copper pipe thieves haven't called yet nor the cable men !!

Well done


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a good report,always good to see stuff from Rudloe

t


Sshhhh... said:


> That looks like a fantastic building! Could you get everywhere inside? Looks like theres a good few hours worth of explore in there



more here
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6355&highlight=rudloe+manor

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17818&highlight=rudloe+manor

Krela also had a very good report up but unfortunately the pictures have disapeared


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice to see you've eased yourself in with a walk in ruined house 
Lol, welcome to the forum! Keep coming up with splores like this and well all be jealous! Hats off dude!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 13, 2011)

good for you mate


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow love the look of that manor house!


----------



## Newage (Nov 14, 2011)

*Inside the manor house*

Hi great place to have a look round, pitty you did not make it inside.






this was taken from the very top of the manor house.

Cheers Newage


----------



## smiler (Nov 14, 2011)

To one Daftoldgit from a Dafterolderlovelyfella, Great first report I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad you liked it!
"Sssh" - we only managed to access part of the main house, but still got a days worth of exploring round the site
"Newage"- congratulations, you got to the parts we couldn't!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice report, it would be lot better with a bit of a write up


----------



## alex76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice mate well done keep at it


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Nice report, it would be lot better with a bit of a write up



The photos are missing from the report now, I'll try and dig them out and re-upload them, but my write up is still there.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4054&highlight=rudloe+manor

This is one of my favourite sites.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking through Krelas' post 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4054&highlight=rudloe+manor

Bishops post at the end shows a Vickers pillbox not shown on the Captains data base


----------



## krela (Nov 18, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Looking through Krelas' post
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4054&highlight=rudloe+manor
> 
> Bishops post at the end shows a Vickers pillbox not shown on the Captains data base



There's 3 there.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 18, 2011)

krela said:


> The photos are missing from the report now, I'll try and dig them out and re-upload them, but my write up is still there.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4054&highlight=rudloe+manor
> 
> This is one of my favourite sites.



Cool ty

I'm just a bit funny about reports without write ups, it feels like you only get half the story


----------

